# VK | Farewell to an asset!



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/18)

This past weekend was a bitter sweet one for the Vape King Family.

One of our esteemed team members @HappyCamper is leaving South Africa today to start his new life in Texas, USA. This has been a long time coming and the planning process has been intense.

While we are going to miss him, this means that we as Vape King will have a branch in the USA as of next week! We are planning on bringing a South African flair to the vape market in Texas and taking over with a bang!

@HappyCamper you have truly been an asset to the Vape King family and we look forward to this journey with you! We will miss you bud!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (17/10/18)

That is awesome news but which one is him in the pics


----------



## Silver (17/10/18)

Great stuff @Stroodlepuff - thanks for sharing the photos

All the best @HappyCamper ! Wishing you great success over on that side!


----------



## wmrigney (17/10/18)

Good luck @HamperCamper. If you need a jack of all trades at your new store there in Texas I'm available. I can clean toilets or make tea or whatever is required

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (17/10/18)

Gee whizzzzzzzzzz!! Vape King in Texas!! That's pretty amazing! Perhaps you could set up a biltong bar as well lol - or give free samples of biltong with each purchase.

Hats off to you on this initiative @Stroodlepuff!! Wishing you and @HappyCamper a great success!


----------



## Cornelius (17/10/18)

All the best @HappyCamper 
Will the Alchemist juice still be available locally? If not, kindly pm me the chocolate tobacco recipe... LOL


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/18)

Cornelius said:


> All the best @HappyCamper
> Will the Alchemist juice still be available locally? If not, kindly pm me the chocolate tobacco recipe... LOL



He was kind enough to give me his recipes before he left  so in short yes it will still be available

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

